# Aquariums West... looking nice



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

For various reasons it's been several months since I have been able to visit an aquarium store. But yesterday, I found myself downtown and was able to visit Aquariums West right next to the newly-finished BC Place dome.

The store was looking great! I came home with a couple of gorgeous dwarf orange lobsters (not sure if that's what they were called, but they were about the size of Japonica shrimp) and spent lots of time admiring their new tanks. They have some pretty awesome guppies from a BC breeder -- I wonder if it's one of you?

Jeannie told me that on Sunday, an ADA specialist is going to come to the store to answer questions about Takashi Amano style setups. I thought I'd mention it to you because so many people here are interested in natural aquariums. I'm not sure what time he's coming -- you can check their website.

Hanging around in a well-stocked, friendly aquarium store is one of the best ways to enjoy life, I think. Pet stores, bookstores, family and friends -- that's a pretty good life.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Morainy, 

I've been there twice this week. Funny enough I went in looking for dwarf orange lobsters/cray, but I didn't see any! Where were they hiding? I was hoping to pick up one.

Saw the guppies today too and boy was I tempted to get one, but I vowed no more guppies! They were beautiful though. The females are monsters. They were gigantic.

I've been hanging out there a lot lately admiring the ada stuff and the lovely clean tanks. Thinking of what to get to stock my new 4 gallon. Picked up some healthy Vallisneria today. Noticed they got in more Manzanita so I will be back soon!


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I was in there about 2 weeks ago - my first time EVER to Aquariums West  - and was very impressed. Their tanks are all so clean, their livestock looked good, and they had a gorgeous selection of plants. I was blown away by the amount of gorgeous tank setups they had for sale, and plenty of smaller tanks (my favorite kind) to look at! Because we were going out in town with friends after, I couldn't really buy anything...but next time I go I'd better lock up my credit card...


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Atom,

I missed the little lobsters, too, when I first got there. But I asked Jeannie and she found them right away. It seems that most of their shrimp-containing tanks are on the right side of the fish room, facing the sink area, and the orange lobsters are in a top tank, not the first one but maybe the second one. They are very small creatures, so it's best to ask.

The two that I got are very happy. They are going to go to Aquaman with his tanks, though, so I hope to pick up 2 more for me!

I've never kept guppies. I've had really good success with endlers, so I'm wondering whether I should try them now. I don't think I've ever had an endler die. But they keep having babies, babies, babies and I keep having to find them homes, homes, homes. The guppies at AW were beautiful, though. The tank facing the room had gorgeous fins, even the females, and then there were some lovely Moscow guppies in the fish room on the right. I think there were more males than females in their tanks.

How is your Ebi doing? I am going to rescape my Ebi soon... it's just kind of been plodding along with 3 female endlers in it for a long time now, growing plants. Needs new inhabitants.



Atom said:


> Hi Morainy,
> 
> I've been there twice this week. Funny enough I went in looking for dwarf orange lobsters/cray, but I didn't see any! Where were they hiding? I was hoping to pick up one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, Teija. That must have been a long trip for you! It's fun, though, isn't it? (Being in the fish room, not being on the road...)



teija said:


> I was in there about 2 weeks ago - my first time EVER to Aquariums West  - and was very impressed. Their tanks are all so clean, their livestock looked good, and they had a gorgeous selection of plants. I was blown away by the amount of gorgeous tank setups they had for sale, and plenty of smaller tanks (my favorite kind) to look at! Because we were going out in town with friends after, I couldn't really buy anything...but next time I go I'd better lock up my credit card...


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Yep, it's a bit of a trek but not too bad. I don't drive into downtown anymore but that's the other problem: anything I get would have to be easy to carry back on the skytrain.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Hi Atom,
> 
> How is your Ebi doing? I am going to rescape my Ebi soon... it's just kind of been plodding along with 3 female endlers in it for a long time now, growing plants. Needs new inhabitants.


Thanks for the tip about the lobsters. What are you feeding them?

My Ebi is still up an running. I did have to do a major rescape the other day because all my Java Fern turned brown for some reason and started to . I couldn't figure it out why. The tank is a bit bare at the moment. I have chili rasboras and a single guppy in there and also cherry shrimp. I was thinking about adding a cray, but I was worried they would be very messy or not get enough food because the fish are quite hungry feeders.

Just started a new 4 gallon with a betta and a few lampeyes


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

I used to love going to that lil store, however, the only items I ever bought from there was fish food. Twas WAY too expensive for my tastes (comes with being in the west end). But they have always had some good tanks set up. One of the benefits of being a small fish store eh??


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

They've moved into a bigger space at Beatty and Robson, right next to the Terry Fox plaza. I think their rent is lower than it was on Burrard.


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

ahh, ok, i might hafta head over and check em out than.


----------

